# Plextor S-ATA Brenner wird nicht erkannt

## bx

Da holt man sich nen schönen DVD Brenner (712sa) und tätigt unter Windows das aktuelle Firmware upgrade... siehe da ... nix da   :Crying or Very sad: 

Das Gentoo.de Tutorial hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, nen anderes Thema das hierzu passt habe ich auch nicht gefunden doch nun zum Wichtigen:

Es gibt kein /dev/cdrom(0-9) und unter /dev/scsi ist nur meine S-ATA Festplatte auffindbar. Beim Booten von Linux wird irgendwas gefunden am Anschluss vom Brenner, aber nichts damit gemacht wie bei der Festplatte (also keine Hardware Info etc.).

Als Kernel benutze ich die gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3, SCSI und S-ATA Support (auch für CD-Rom) sind im Kernel, Atapi habe ich auch wieder reingepackt. Naja ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen, Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

PS: Unter Windows geht der Brenner einwandfrei, doch das Boote ich nur zum Daddeln   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bx

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFF0 ctl 0xEFE6 bmdma 0xEF60 irq 5

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFA8 ctl 0xEFE2 bmdma 0xEF68 irq 5

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f21 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JD-00G  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

das ist alles passende was ich in der dmesg gefunden habe, steht auch in genau der reihenfolge. vielleicht kann mir jetzt eher jemand helfen   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Die Tabelle nach dem Boot-Screen nennt das Laufwerk einfach nur ATAPI CD-Rom, etwas seltsam, aber wiegesagt unter Win geht es einwandfrei. Habe mit mount -t iso9660 mehrere /dev dinge versucht zu mounten, leider ohne Erfolg   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## amne

Ich hab keine Ahnung von SATA, aber du könntest mal unter Knoppix/LiveCD/etc nachsehen, welche Module geladen sind und wie die Devices heissen.

----------

## bx

Weder Gentoo 2004.2 universal, noch Knoppix booten einwandfrei. Beide stoppen ohne Fehler beim Mounten des CD-Rom Laufwerks...

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit herauszufinden ob das DVD Brennerchen nun verfügbar ist oder noch irgendwelche Zusatztreiber braucht?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Libata kann noch kein ATAPI, AFAIK.

----------

## bx

und libata benötige ich damit das laufwerk unter linux geht oder wie?

wenn ja wo bekomm ich davon eine cvs oder beta version her die atapi kann?

habe den aktuellen 2.6.9_rc3-r1-mm kernel probiert, geht damit auch nicht und der hätte sonst eh bei mir usb probleme verursacht.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Hab gerade nochmal den Auszug aus deinem dmesg-log überflogen, und ich glaube, dein Brenner wurde doch erkannt. So wie es aussieht, findest du den unter /dev/sg0.

----------

## bx

wie soll ich den dann dort ansprechen?

```

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sg0 /mnt/dvd

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device 
```

so geht es jedenfalls nicht, zudem ist der in /dev/scsi nirgends zu finden  :Sad: 

die dmesg gibt auch keine eigenschaft wie hersteller etc. aus

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Also erkannt wird das Laufwerk offenbar, nur fehlt dann noch was. Es ist im Zuger der 2.6.9-rc-Kernel noch einiges an libata (auch atapi) eingeflossen. Wenn es mit dem 2.6.9-rc3 nicht funktioniert, wirst du wohl noch warten müssen. Theoretisch sollte sich das Laufwerk auch mit dem IDE-Treiber ansprechen lassen, aber dafür lege ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Außerdem läufst du dann Gefahr, daß sich libata- und IDE-Treiber in die Quere kommen.

----------

## bx

habe es schon probiert und ata/atapi support im kernel angeschaltet, aber brachte nix. habs jetzt wieder komplett ausm kernel raus und beim booten keinen unterschied gemerkt, außer das die alte win platte nichtmehr angezeigt wird (gewollt).

wiegesagt die aktuellen mm-sources gehen nicht wegen einem usb problem und ohne usb hab ich weder maus, noch tastatur oder gamepad zum steuern  :Wink: 

meine dort auch nix an zusätzlichen infos gesehen zu haben beim booten

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *bx wrote:*   

> wiegesagt die aktuellen mm-sources gehen nicht wegen einem usb problem und ohne usb hab ich weder maus, noch tastatur oder gamepad zum steuern  

 

Du mußt dafür keinen mm-Kernel nehmen, der libata-Spaß ist im normalen rc-Kernel enthalten.

----------

## bx

die aktuellen vanilla development-sources sind aber noch 2.6.8.1   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Dann zieh dir den Kernel bzw. den Patch direkt von www.kernel.org. Du bist doch nicht auf portage angewiesen.

----------

## bx

stimmt schon, aber durch portage wird man zum faulen hund. dagegen ist apt-get von debian nurnoch nervig *g*

naja danke, werde etwas mehr rumtesten mit neueren kernels... portage oder nicht portage   :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

```
root ~# esearch -e development

[ N] development-sources (2.6.8.1):  Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree

 Portage [1] development-sources-2.6.1

 Portage [2] development-sources-2.6.2

 Portage [3] development-sources-2.6.3

 Portage [4] development-sources-2.6.4

 Portage [5] development-sources-2.6.5

 Portage [6] development-sources-2.6.6

 Portage [7] development-sources-2.6.6_rc2

 Portage [8] development-sources-2.6.7

 Portage [9] development-sources-2.6.8.1

 Portage [10] development-sources-2.6.8

 Portage [11] development-sources-2.6.9_rc1

 Portage [12] development-sources-2.6.9_rc2

 Portage [13] development-sources-2.6.9_rc3

```

----------

## bx

habe mir esearch auch eben erst installiert, waren die development sources wohl noch nicht in meinen pakage.unmask drin   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Die sollen ja auch in package.keywords...

----------

## bx

so ... hab insgesamt vier kernels probiert und alle haben nix gebracht:

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r6

development-sources 2.6.9-rc3

mm-sources 2.6.9-rc3-r1

in der dmesg wird immer libata 1.02 geladen, ebenso ata_piix 1.02

mm-sources gehen nur mit eingeschränktem usb-support, development-sources bekomm ich nvidia treiber nicht zum laufen, kommt ein VMALLOC error. beide 2.6.9 ändern aber auch nix am problem mit dem dvd laufwerk   :Sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *bx wrote:*   

> die dmesg gibt auch keine eigenschaft wie hersteller etc. aus

 Probier mal das:sys-apps/lshw

      Latest version available: 01.06a

      Latest version installed: 01.06a

      Size of downloaded files: 158 kB

      Homepage:    http://ezix.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Hardware Lister

      License:     GPL-2Die Angaben/Informationen sind bei mir damit irgendwie genauer als mit dmesg oder lspci.

z.B.: *-cdrom:0

                   description: DVD reader

                   product: IDE DVD-ROM 16X

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1:master

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: VER 2.40

                   capabilities: atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio dvd

              *-cdrom:1

                   description: CD-R/CD-RW writer

                   product: YAMAHA CRW-F1E

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@1:slave

                   logical name: /dev/hdd

                   version: 1.0b

                   capabilities: atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio cd-r cd-rw

                   configuration: mode=udma2

----------

## bx

danke für den tipp, aber sieh selbst:

```
 # lshw

test

    description: Computer

    product: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

    vendor: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

    version: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

    serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3

    configuration: boot=normal uuid=00020003-0004-0005-0006-000700080009

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: P4P800SE

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev 2.xx

       serial: MB-1234567890

       slot: DIMM B2

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 080009 (09/01/2004)

          size: 64KB

          capacity: 448KB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb agp ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          version: 15.2.4

          slot: CPU 1

          size: 2400MHz

          capacity: 3600MHz

          clock: 133MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 8KB

             capacity: 8KB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-Cache

             size: 512KB

             capacity: 512KB

             capabilities: pipeline-burst internal

        *-cache:2 DISABLED

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: 7

             slot: L3-Cache

             capabilities: internal

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 36

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 1GB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM Synchronous

             product: PartNum0

             vendor: Manufacturer0

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum0

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 512MB

             configuration: width=64

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM Synchronous

             product: PartNum1

             vendor: Manufacturer1

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum1

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 512MB

             configuration: width=64

        *-bank:2

             description: DIMM

             product: PartNum2

             vendor: Manufacturer2

             physical id: 2

             serial: SerNum2

             slot: DIMM2

        *-bank:3

             description: DIMM

             product: PartNum3

             vendor: Manufacturer3

             physical id: 3

             serial: SerNum3

             slot: DIMM3

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: e0000000

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          version: 02

          clock: 33MHz

          resources: iomemory:e0000000-efffffff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge (Normal decode)

             product: 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@00:01.0

             version: 02

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller (VGA)

                product: NV 36 [GeForce 5700]

                vendor: nVidia Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@01:00.0

                version: a1

                size: 256MB

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=nvidia

                resources: iomemory:fd000000-fdffffff iomemory:c0000000-cfffffff irq:10

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@00:1d.0

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:ef00-ef1f irq:10

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@00:1d.1

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:ef20-ef3f irq:5

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@00:1d.2

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:ef40-ef5f irq:5

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller (UHCI)

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.3

             bus info: pci@00:1d.3

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd

             resources: ioport:ef80-ef9f irq:10

        *-usb:4 UNCLAIMED

             description: USB Controller (EHCI)

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@00:1d.7

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:febffc00-febfffff irq:11

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge (Normal decode)

             product: 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: c2

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-network

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

                vendor: Marvell

                physical id: 5

                bus info: pci@02:05.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 13

                serial: 00:0e:a6:81:f4:3f

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

                configuration: broadcast=yes ip=192.84.42.44 multicast=yes

                resources: iomemory:feafc000-feafffff ioport:d800-d8ff irq:5

           *-multimedia

                description: Multimedia audio controller

                product: CM8738

                vendor: C-Media Electronics Inc

                physical id: a

                bus info: pci@02:0a.0

                version: 10

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=C-Media PCI

                resources: ioport:d400-d4ff irq:5

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@00:1f.0

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

        *-ide:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@00:1f.1

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             resources: ioport:fc00-fc0f iomemory:40000000-400003ff irq:5

        *-ide:1

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@00:1f.2

             version: 02

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=ata_piix

             resources: ioport:eff0-eff7 ioport:efe4-efe7 ioport:efa8-efaf ioport:efe0-efe3 ioport:ef60-ef6f irq:5

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corp.

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@00:1f.3

             version: 02

             clock: 33MHz

             resources: ioport:400-41f irq:10

     *-scsi

          physical id: 1

          bus info: scsi@0

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-channel

             description: Channel 0

             physical id: 0

             bus info: scsi@0.0

           *-disk

                description: SCSI Disk

                product: WDC WD1200JD-00G

                vendor: ATA

                physical id: 0

                bus info: scsi@0.0:0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: 02.0

                size: 111GB

                configuration: ansiversion=5

```

war wohl nix, da steht nix mit cdrom  :Sad: 

----------

## bx

mh vielleicht findet jemand in meiner kernel config nen fehler, meine ideen sind danach aber aus die maus   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                │ │

  │ │                 < >   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                    │ │

  │ │                 [ ]     Old hard disk (MFM/RLL/IDE) driver

```

und der scsi krams:

```

 --- SCSI device support                                                         │ │

  │ │              [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                │ │

  │ │              ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                    │ │

  │ │              <*>   SCSI disk support                                                         │ │

  │ │              < >   SCSI tape support                                                         │ │

  │ │              < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                          │ │

  │ │              <*>   SCSI CDROM support                                                        │ │

  │ │              [*]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                      │ │

  │ │              <*>   SCSI generic support                                                      │ │

  │ │              ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs                 │ │

  │ │              [ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                        │ │

  │ │              [ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                          │ │

  │ │              [ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                     │ │

  │ │                    SCSI Transport Attributes  --->                                           │ │

  │ │                    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

```

```

 [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support                                                        │ │

  │ │         < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (EXPERIMENTAL)                       │ │

  │ │         <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support 

```

----------

## bx

*bump* hoffe das war nicht zu früh   :Confused: 

soll / darf ich sowas sonst auch auf bugs.gentoo.org melden?

wenn ja weiß ich auch nicht was von den vorigen antworten alles für den bug bzw. feature request das es supported wird von nöten ist. danke für eure hilfe bislang   :Wink: 

----------

## bx

*bump #4*

----------

## seppelrockt

Hast du dein Problem in den Griff bekommen? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich mir auch einen SATA DVD-Brenner zulegen soll.

MfG seppelrockt

----------

## bx

naja hab nen bug eintrag gemacht dazu und auch ne menge hilfe bekommen. hat leider alles nichts geholfen und windows xp ließ sich trotz sp2 edition auch nicht installieren.

mittlerweile habe ich im bios eine funktion gefunden die s-ata laufwerke als primary oder secondary ide geräte emuliert (ami bios). so konnte ich windows xp installieren und nach der installation wieder alles im bios auf s-ata umstellen.

mit linux müsste es ebenfalls so gehen, zudem habe ich gehört im neuen 2.6.10-rc2 kernel seien neue treiber drin für geräte. vielleicht ist ja was passendes bei  :Wink: 

----------

## Haldir

Afaik geht SATA und DVD Rom/Brenner zur Zeit gar nicht mit 2.6

----------

## bx

klar geht s-ata mit 2.6, meine festplatten hat der erkannt. mit dvd laufwerk über s-ata sollte es auch keine probleme geben wenn man diese eben auf einen ide channel emuliert. mit intel 865pe und neuer kein problem  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

Ich mein auch native SATA Brenner/ROM  :Wink:  und keine emulation  :Wink: 

----------

## gvg

Sorry for posting in english in this german board but i can't write in german.

My kernel doesn't see my PLEXTOR 712SA (bios detect it OK & i can boot a cdrom). My config : Motherboard Abit IC7G  with four sata connectors. I want a sata only config so ide mode is "sata only" in bios and no ide driver in my kernel, only scsi.

Sata1 (chipset i875p > driver ata_piix) : HD seagate sata 150 Go

Sata2 (chipset i875p > driver ata_piix) : Plextor 712SA

Sata3 (siliconimage 31112 > driver sata_sil) : HD seagate sata 150 G

Sata4 (siliconimage 31112 > driver sata_sil) : HD seagate sata 150 G

After reading this topic few weeks ago, i decided to wait for an update to libata. So today i have tried the nitro flavor of 2.6.10 kernel (http://nitro-sources.org/). Here below is the result, for saving time and giving useful information :

Plextor 712SA still not "erkannt"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

libata is 1.10

ata_piix is 1.03

sata_sil is 0.8

in this kernel version.

here is the dmesg output :

```
...

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

elevator: using cfq as default io scheduler

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xF008 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8804080 ctl 0xF880408A bmdma 0xF8804000 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88040C0 ctl 0xF88040CA bmdma 0xF8804008 irq 19

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:007f

ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata3(0): applying Seagate errata fix

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi2 : sata_sil

ata4: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:007f

ata4: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata4(0): applying Seagate errata fix

ata4: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi3 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.18

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

...
```

i have only tried with ata_piix 1.08; Has someone tried to connect 712SA with sata_sil 0.8?

Does someone know a mailing list for libata dev (plextor make no support on linux)?

I succeed with the latest Suse 9.2 LiveCD but it uses the old sata lib in the ide section of kernel config so it appears as hdx device; no real sata...

The plextor 716SA (double layer) should have been out on december; may be in january but i'm not sure this new burner wird better funktioniert... I think that ata_piix doesn't not yet "see" sata optical device (plextor is the first to sell such burners)...

----------

## bx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1916224#1916224

try it, may help. PtitLu messaged me that solution, dunno if it works.

----------

## gvg100

Thanks for the link!

I've tried this few days ago but ith no succes; but when i have more time i will build a complete new kernel & update my bios (Abit says there are pbs with certain sata cdroms...).

In case of success, i will post here.

----------

